# TTOC Cruise from Lands End to John O'Groats!



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Just putting the feelers out at the moment as I am planning a TTOC cruise from Lands End to John O'Groats.

I am looking at spring next year so there is plenty of time to plan etc. (Plus everyone should have some holidays available)

It will probably be a 2, 3 or 4 day event depending on my planning and which routes to take etc.... (horse shoe pass etc...)

Basically the plan will be, meet up at Lands End, cruise up to John O'Groats on B roads, (some A) in 2 or 3 days. Stopping over in a couple of hotels on the way so we can rest, and have a couple of beers.

All I want to know is who would be up for it?


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

But me down as a possible. if i still have the tt.....


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

could be tempted :wink:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> All I want to know is who would be up for it?


Me, me, me   [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]  8)


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Lands End to John O'Groats :? Never heard of it, I'm up for it if you do it the traditionally way.... John O'Groats to Lands End 

I jest, of course it would have to be the way you have suggested. You'll probably get plenty people wanting to join for a certain stage or duration and not that many takers for the entire trip - let's see. I'd certainly be up for joining in at Hadrians Wall


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Im up for the Middily Bit Mikey B! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm up for the lot


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Be a good pic at either end a clean sparkling TT under the "sign post" with TTOC on it and a manky dirty one at John ogroats  You can put what ever text you want on the blank bit of the sign.









Would be just as good as this trip
http://www.travelbite.co.uk/activities/ ... 759990.htm


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Just to let you all know. I WILL be keeping my clothes on whilst driving.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Just to let you all know. I WILL be keeping my clothes on whilst driving.


Am I missing something :roll:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

DXN said:


> Would be just as good as this trip
> http://www.travelbite.co.uk/activities/ ... 759990.htm


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I've been looking at the map to start planning the route, and I can't wait to hit the infamous Horse Shoe Pass! 

Never been near it, but been told good things about it....


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

DXN said:


> Be a good pic at either end a clean sparkling TT under the "sign post" with TTOC on it and a manky dirty one at John O'Groats


"Manky dirty one" at John O'Groats!

Not on my patch - I'll meet you there with a bucket and sponge 

Sounds a good trip though, I'll make an effort to accompany you and your followers for part of the venture 

Dave


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > Be a good pic at either end a clean sparkling TT under the "sign post" with TTOC on it and a manky dirty one at John O'Groats
> ...


A man after my own heart 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> I've been looking at the map to start planning the route, and I can't wait to hit the *infamous Horse Shoe Pass*!
> 
> Never been near it, but been told good things about it....


Nice road!!
Jonathan (Mosschops) and I had a twosome cruise along it some two years ago. No-one else bothered to turn up to his (only) cruise he ever planned, but we had a greaTT time 8)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Me

Me

Me

Me

Me

_*ME*_


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Me

Me

Me

Me

Me

_*ME*_


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

kevtoTTy said:


> Me
> 
> Me
> 
> ...


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Count me in but prior to going to Lands End I think it should start at The Lizard, then we would have done the most southerly, westerly and northerly points of mainland GB.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

If you go a little out of your way (all the way to Lowestoft in Suffolk :wink: ) you can do all 4 corners of the compass!

Sounds a cracking drive though!!


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

Just a thought,

Why not do this trip for charity?

I would be up for this but dont think i will be around in the TTR at the time

Just thought i would add my 2penneth worth, maybe get some corporate sponsorship from Audi?

Regards

peTTe


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi All, I've now planned the first two stages of the route.

Stage 1

Stage 2

I now need some advice regarding the final two stages when we hit Scotland. I don't really want to just jump on the A9 all the way as thats too easy.

Were looking at 4 days in total with about 6 hours per day. This can be changed but obviously will take a little longer....

If anyone can offer any advice, please let me know!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

When do we start........ next week???????????? :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Hi All, I've now planned the first two stages of the route.
> 
> Stage 1
> 
> ...


I got a super route from a previous drive which I will dig out as soon as I have some time in August if you want me to


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

That would be great Dani.

Kev, I wish it could be next week mate!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

OT: Are you doing CC Sat???


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Afraid not mate. I was planning to, but I didn't realise its a 4 hour drive from my house. So thats 8 hours before I have even done anything. I think I will be going to the next one though.... Sorry


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

(On my mates behalf, who lives close to the circuit and wont mind putting you up)....come on down!

or are you scared of us souferners!!! :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

kevtoTTy said:


> or are you scared of us *softerners*!!! :wink:


You said it!

I'm tempted, so I'll have a word with Emma and see what she is upto. PM me your mobile and I'll keep you notified.

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Stages 3 and 4 have now been added.



Stage 1

Stage 2

Stage 3

Stage 4


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Mikey

Can you sort out the following please:

Route 0 Croydon to Lands End

Route 5 John O'Groats to Croydon

Many thanks!!! :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Ofcourse mate! :lol:

How many days would you like it over, and would you like to go via the Alps??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mikey,

please remind me on Saturday about the route. I'll photocopy it for you


----------

